# Ossabaw hunt vs Sapelo hunt



## shardegree (Dec 14, 2004)

I've been to Ossabaw several times now-- but not Sapelo.  I was just wondering if anyone had hunted both and could make some comparisons.  Not as much for the hunting, but for the entire trip experince.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Dec 14, 2004)

I've hunted Sapelo several times and really enjoied it. I'd say that Sapelo is much thicker in compairson to Ossabaw. I know they do a rotating burn schedule on the island. The deer denisty is a little lower than Ossabaw and not near as many hogs, very few actually. For me the overall expirence is better on Ossabaw. I'm not sure exactly why, maybe the areas that I've hunted had something to do with it or the DNR staff. It's a great hunt either way you go though.


----------



## Mac (Dec 14, 2004)

*Talked to a friend last night*

That just got back from Sap. and said some huge hogs 3 or 4 in the 300 + class were taken.  The scale only went up to 200 lbs and he said in bottom it out.

I said one must have went over 400 lbs.  

He confirmes that Sap is thicker than Ossabaw and the deer #'s about the same, just harder to see.

He has been to both many times and put in this year for Sap instead of Ossabaw.


----------



## kcausey (Jan 5, 2005)

*Quiet!*

Man, yall keep Sapelo quiet now, haha, that is the best kept WMA secret in Georgia.  I didn't get to go this year, but i am 2 for 3 in the past 3 years.  I love that place, especially the North end.


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 5, 2005)

I only hunted Sapelo once and had a great time, but those 60lb 8 pointers don't do much for me.  The smallest 'adult' deer taken that weekend was in the 20lb range.  

But it was beautiful, and I enjoyed it on an overall level.  I'd love to go back and just camp or hog hunt or just do the tourist thing.


----------



## Toffy (Jan 5, 2005)

*Pet Peeve*

Just for the record, Sapelo is a WMA, Ossabaw used to be, but is not now. There is some wool-pulling going on. Please stay aware of that.


----------



## kcausey (Jan 5, 2005)

*Why I Love Sapelo*

Here's a brief discription of my first Sapelo visit;

after getting some info from some sources about where to hunt, then, once we got there, my father and i went to two different areas.  This was a Primitive weapons hunt in October.  The first morning i only saw one deer, a spike, killed it, then hung it in a tree.  i walked around the rest of the stand time scouting, saw several hogs...then my trailer pulls up, we take a total of 18 deer into camp the first morning...just my trailer.  I knew I'd love it after i saw that trailer full of critters.  In all, on my first hunt, 72 hunters killed 68 deer and 38 hogs, 12 of the deer went on the wall!!!  The heaviest was a doe that my father killed, 122lbs and 9 1/2 years old.  5 of the hogs weighed over 250 lbs.  I have pictures to document this slaughter if there's any doubts.
Kip


----------

